# Acer japonicum



## Elmore (Jul 23, 2004)

Here are a few photos of an Acer japonicum that I grafted in 1996. I had it labeled "Dancing Peacock" but know better now. I don't know where I obtained the wood for grafting it. I don't even know if it is a cultivar. It resembles Acer shirasawanum var. tenuifolium and when it develops seed in quantity I will better be able to identify it as japonicum or shirasawanum as the latter tend to hold their seeds upright. It could be a species plant but I like it and will be producing more of it in the future.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum/Acer_japonicum.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum/unknown_A_japonicum.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20japonicum/unknown_Acer_japonicum.jpg"width=550>


----------

